# Kindle DX Graphite bricked, please help me! :(



## timofonic (Oct 8, 2011)

(I posted this message om Mobileread, but posting here too because being a Kindle dedicated forum. I hope to find someone able to help me on this nightmare...)

Hello.

My Kindle DX Graphite got bricked by installing some firmware hacks.

This was weird, as it worked OK. I disabled the usbNetwork and then freezed, I needed to reboot and then the fails appeared.

The device tries to boot a few times and it fails, then shows the "Your Device Needs Repair" message.

I entered the recovery mode and tried to reinstall the firmware again, so solve the problem but I'm unable to make it happen (I pushed the "1" button, both alone or by using shift/alt keys).

http://www.brighthub.com/electronics/gizmos-gadgets/articles/101814.aspx (I followed this document, no sucess at all)

I'm desesperate and need help, I'm not sure if Amazon is going to repair it for free with those updates and my wallet now isn't in good shape (contrary when I bought the DXG) to pay the repair or get another DXG.

Maybe using a serial cable to hack over uboot (as explained HERE  it could be the start of a solution for this, but I don't have enough skills for this. I might ask some friends,his is my last hope...

I would be grateful if someone helps me to solve this problem.

Thanks in advance.

Regards.

PS: I did read THIS forum post and it seems he had no succes. This really SCARES me


----------



## rm663 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your story is EXACTLY why I don't mess with mine!

Dave


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rm663 said:


> Your story is EXACTLY why I don't mess with mine!
> 
> Dave


same here. 

Perhaps someone with some more technical know-how will be able to assist. . . .


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

NiLuJe, writes some of the hacks and might be able to help you.

He might stumble over your post but if it were me, I'd send him a PM and beg for help.

The link is to his profile...under "Additional Information" is the link to "send this member a personal message".
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=17148


----------

